# Pregnant Rescue Mare????



## homefree21 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello,

Would love an opinion from more experienced mini owners. I have 3 rescue mare minis from a kill shelter. When I rescued them in april 22nd of 2018 they said 2 of them may be pregnant. We have been in the middle of a move since then and have not been able to work much with them as they were out on large pasture at a friends house in the country. Just had them transported here to our new home and am really thinking one of them is pregnant. From what I have been able to calculate with online help is that it is possible that she is. I've uploaded some photos to see if I can get any opinions. The vet has not been able to get close enough to do any testing still. I have her in a paddock now just in case. I would appreciate any opinions or advice. Thank you! The first 2 images are from Sept 2018 the rest are from last week.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. 

I would definitely say a big "Yes" , she is very much pregnant.

How close can you get to her ? Can you see if she is developing an udder yet ?

Good luck and ask away any questions you have


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you for your reply Ryan, I can only get about 6 feet from her before she starts getting nervous. She has teats with slightly rounded udders, I copied an image of a mare I found on the internet with what looked like how she looks if I were to get a photo which I have not been able to do still. Please don't yell at me for steeling an image of teats I was starting to wonder if she just has a hay belly but the other 2 don't look like this. I have been watching to see if I could see movement but I can't tell if its her or a kick. I noticed today, she is wet it's been raining, she has a delineated line running from the front of her belly side slanting down towards the tail. Not sure if that means anything or if it means she has dropped and foal is in position to deliver. I am a bit worried about the foals immunity as 2 of these minis have not been able to get their immunizations and we don't know the history from the previous owner. Is there anything I should prepare for to help the foal along when she/he is born? (Not her photo, just looks like this


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2019)

If she is starting to develop an udder then I would say you are getting close. Some mares will play by the "textbook" others like to play a guessing game. What makes it even harder for you is you dont know her foaling history. 

Usually when an udder first develops its usually 6-8 weeks till foaling. When you got her , did you notice if she had a saggy udder and the nipples were pointing down ? If she did, then Id say she has foaled before ( which is good). A mare that has not foaled before , you will notice the nipples are higher and pointing towards each other. 

Is she in with other horses or animals ? I would be trying to separate her now if possible ( maybe into a smaller pasture). Regarding her "Dropping" If you stand say 3-4 meters back and look at her , you will see her sides still sticking out, this means the foal is still riding sideways. Once you stand behind her and the sides have disappeared , she has dropped and its time to get serious.

I would let your vet know you have a foal on the way. If you look at the top of this section of the forum, you will notice some threads on foaling kits etc. Do as much reading as you can , especially on red bags. 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks Ryan,

She is in with the other mare she came with when I rescued them. They are inseparable. Not sure if this is her foal or just were together. They do look simalar though. There is one other mini with them that seems to be the outcast of the three. She is the most people friendly/trusting of the three. I only have one shelter which would make it difficult to seperate them until the weather warms up a bit (may be another week or so).

We have them in a 25 ft rectangular corral with 2x4” panels secured aroud for safety then attached to a three sided 8 ft shelter. This is inside an acre barbed wire pasture. The barbed wire makes me nervous with the minis and especially if a foal comes when I am not right there, hence the corral. If it dries up I may try to seperate them during the day and put them up together at night. Do they have problems foaling with other mares around? 

If she has problems delivering will she let us get near to help or is it an unknown. 

I have read up on the red bag and totally understand the emergency. Similar to a placenta previa in a woman. Im so praying for a normal safe delivery with this mare! I will be watching closely for that positioning, thank you for that explanation, I had not read that anywhere!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2019)

It really depends on the mare if she will let you get near her when she is in labor. Saying that , a mare will only foal when she feels completely safe.

If you can separate them, Id be doing it at night ( this is when most mares will foal). Its usually a gelding or stallion Id be worried about , but some mares will try and steal another mares foal, so you will need to keep an eye on them. If the other mare is her daughter, then as long as she still isnt feeding from her, all should be ok. 

Id be taking a few pics every few days to compare to the last ones, especially the one from standing from behind her. If she lets you, keep trying to sneak a look at her udder. Some days you will notice it looks like its deflated , other days it will look fuller. It will look fuller after she has been laying around or not doing much. Once you notice its full all the time, your getting close.


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just an update. No foal still. So frustrating. I still can only get a couple of fet from her before she bolts. Even in the small 30 ft square coral. Can you recommend any books or videos to help me be able to gain her trust?


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 23, 2019)

These photos are from Wed.












IMG_1267



__ homefree21
__ Feb 23, 2019


















IMG_1268



__ homefree21
__ Feb 23, 2019


















IMG_1270



__ homefree21
__ Feb 23, 2019


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 23, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Just an update. No foal still. So frustrating. I still can only get a couple of fet from her before she bolts. Even in the small 30 ft square coral. Can you recommend any books or videos to help me be able to gain her trust?


Can you bring a bucket in there to sit on in the corner and do nothing...don't even look at her. She may get curious after a while and approach you. I have had success with this method. May take several times. Bring a book.


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Willow,
Thanks for the advice, I have done that in a stadium chair for hours at a time. She won't budge! LOL. Got alot of emails cleared though!


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 24, 2019)

I would say you still have a little time. Few weeks I would think. Also, I have a mini mare that wouldn't let us touch her. I broke her by small touches to her nose when feeding a treat to more and more touches when eating. Took about 6 months. Now I can brush and touch all over, except her feet, but mainly while she's eating. My other mare is close to delivery - teats stay very full all day no colostrum beading yet and foal still looks sideways. She's flat and hollowed under her tail now so I think we'll be soon.


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 24, 2019)

How exciting!!! Do you happen to have a side view of her? She's a pretty girl!


----------



## patrpbfl (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi,
Just to add more for FYI, not to scare you, my mini that I've had for 14 years was recently diagnosed with PPID as well as insulin resistance, which all mini's are predisposed to, just as all horses can get as they age. One of the hallmark signs is "hay belly" look, which your second mini has. Your first one definitely does look pregnant, but I would be very careful turning any mini with unknown history onto a pasture that has grass until you have a little more control over them. Grass can trigger laminitis quickly, as quickly as one day, and you don't need any more worries right now than a pregnant mini with an unknown history. If it's at all possible to separate your mares and leave them both in a dry lot like you have them right now, maybe with a common fence line between them, that is by far the best for them for now. 

The treats and chair suggestion really works, just be persistent and patient. Food is a great motivator for these guys. Familiarity and trust takes time to build, especially if she was abused or just left to run wild. If you can be in there every day, baby steps and safe treats may just do the job. From what I can see of her feet in the pics, they don't look bad, so do you know how she was caught to be trimmed? Did she have to be herded into a trailer to be moved? She has a halter on, so someone was able to get hands on her, so you should be able to win her over eventually. 

Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi,
In agreement with the posting above. From the date of your original post it seems you haven't had them at your place for very long. Patience is key. You said you were new to minis, but wondering if new to horsemanship in general? Just asking because with training a horse to be caught is the same with all horses, big or small.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2019)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2019)

Its just going to take time & a lot of it. She will eventually come round. I have one that took nearly a year and she is still hesitant at times.

Keep persisting


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 26, 2019)

Homefree21, thank you! I'm really enjoying my mini's. I also have a mini donkey who's completely spoiled.


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 26, 2019)

Homefree21, thank you! I'm really enjoying my mini's. I also have a mini donkey who's completely spoiled.


Denisern06 said:


> Homefree21, thank you! I'm really enjoying my mini's. I also have a mini donkey who's completely spoiled.


For some reason, my photos won't upload today.


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 27, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Homefree21, thank you! I'm really enjoying my mini's. I also have a mini donkey who's completely spoiled.
> 
> For some reason, my photos won't upload today.


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 27, 2019)

I could finally upload. Any new news about your mini that's pregnant??


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 28, 2019)

No new new, still preggo!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 28, 2019)

hahaha

how is she warming to you ?


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 28, 2019)

Still the same Ryan, were working with her though. Still waiting, hoping its not this weekend, its going to be super cold. Her udders have not filled yet, and she is still lopsided and bulging out the sides. I think we still have time.


----------



## homefree21 (Feb 28, 2019)

Have you had your baby yet Denise?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 28, 2019)

Fingers crossed she holds off for you. From what your saying , you have a little time. Keep watching for the changes in her


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Have you had your baby yet Denise?


Yes, she was born late on the 27th. Unfortunately, she was born dead and we don't know why except that the cord was tangled right around the back legs . She was beautiful and I am devastated. She was our first birth since owning mini's and I was so excited. She had delivered before. This beautiful baby was gray and white. I know this was a very rare occurrence. I have another one due June 3rd and will be a mini mule.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Yes, she was born late on the 27th. Unfortunately, she was born dead and we don't know why except that the cord was tangled right around the back legs . She was beautiful and I am devastated. She was our first birth since owning mini's and I was so excited. She had delivered before. This beautiful baby was gray and white. I know this was a very rare occurrence. I have another one due June 3rd and will be a mini mule.


*tight around back legs.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## homefree21 (Mar 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Yes, she was born late on the 27th. Unfortunately, she was born dead and we don't know why except that the cord was tangled right around the back legs . She was beautiful and I am devastated. She was our first birth since owning mini's and I was so excited. She had delivered before. This beautiful baby was gray and white. I know this was a very rare occurrence. I have another one due June 3rd and will be a mini mule.


Oh Denise! I am so sorry! This news has brought me to tears, it must be devastating for you! The cord may have twisted in utero or during the birth cutting off the air supply. I'll be praying for comfort and peace through this.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Oh Denise! I am so sorry! This news has brought me to tears, it must be devastating for you! The cord may have twisted in utero or during the birth cutting off the air supply. I'll be praying for comfort and peace through this.


Thank you. I've been crying ever since. It'll get better.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Thank you. I've been crying ever since. It'll get better.


The hardest part was seeing my horse grieve...


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> The hardest part was seeing my horse grieve...


Break my heart!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2019)

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 3, 2019)

I've only had the one foal, also stillborn for no apparent reason. My mare was not a bit bothered though.. she rested a couple of days and then was very happy to be out and about not pregnant.

The year got worse with my daughter's illness but we got through... if you never tried anything you wouldn't suffer but life would be pretty dull eh??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2019)

Im so sorry to read this , hope your both doing ok.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fiona said:


> I've only had the one foal, also stillborn for no apparent reason. My mare was not a bit bothered though.. she rested a couple of days and then was very happy to be out and about not pregnant.
> 
> The year got worse with my daughter's illness but we got through... if you never tried anything you wouldn't suffer but life would be pretty dull eh??


I am so sorry to hear this Fiona! Yes, life would be dull but I still don't want to go through that again. So sorry about your daughter's illness.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im so sorry to read this , hope your both doing ok.


Thank you Ryan. We're both improving Willow is still not herself but she's been out roaming the pasture with her pasture mate. She will be ok. Just a shock we had to get through.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2019)

Give willow a hug from us all, she will be ok just give her plenty of time to grieve.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Give willow a hug from us all, she will be ok just give her plenty of time to grieve.


I've loved on her. She's improving every day.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still waiting! She is progressing though, waxing and bagging up and collecting fluid on her abdomen


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 7, 2019)

Good Luck sounds like it wont be long now . From the pics , I reckon her udder will fill a little more. 

Ill try and check in over the weekend ( crappy internet at home) If she does foal, all the best for a safe foaling !!!

Ryan


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 7, 2019)

I noticed my mare dripping milk and she delivered within hours. Looks close. I hope all goes well and look forward to pictures.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 19, 2019)

Do you have a baby yet?


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 19, 2019)

Noooooo! Im exhausted! I found out from the kill pen I rescued them from that the only reason the ad for them said “may br Pregnant” was because the mares were running with a stud for about two weeks prior to getting her. I got her on April 21st 2018. So I guess There is no way to tell when, just wait. If she goes 365 days we have till April 21st. That would be the very maximum though I dont believe she will go that long as she is bagging up more and more. When the baby kicks her whole body shakes! Its halarious.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 19, 2019)

I can't wait for pictures .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2019)

Your definitely getting close. 

Watch for plenty of butt rubbing and rolling. It could only take a good couple of rolls to line baby up for delivery. looking at her udder I reckon it will fill a little more.

Your on serious foal watch now 

Shes such a pretty mare , I really hope having this foal will regain her trust in people. Once she sees her little one interact with you, she may realize how lucky she is to find you and that not all humans are bad. 

Good luck !!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Your definitely getting close.
> 
> Watch for plenty of butt rubbing and rolling. It could only take a good couple of rolls to line baby up for delivery. looking at her udder I reckon it will fill a little more.
> 
> ...



Ahhh! Butt rubbing, I have been seeing her do this! i wondered about that! She backs up to the fence and rubs so hard i thought she would rip out tail hair lol. 

She is pretty, excited to see what her foal will look like. 
Yesterday she took a treat from my hand (quickly) but she did it for the first time. Ive been sitting on the ground with her feed pail in front of me lol. She creeps over, sometimes takes 30 minutes but as long as I dont reach out she has been comingvto eat about 12” from me. I’m hoping the same thing with the foal. I so wantbto ripbthat halter off! I hate tgat its on her and it's too small and confining. Cant wait to take it off but I dont want to break her trust right now.

I was wondering, Im feeding her pony feed by purina and chopped alfalfa/timothy hay by standlee. I’m pretty sure this is suitable for her yes?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2019)

Alfalfa is great as its high in protein and good for lactating mares. 

So good about the treat  letting her come to you is the best way to gain trust. Your not invading her space, rather shes feeling more comfortable entering yours.

Keep us posted !


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Will do!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 21, 2019)

We have colostrum dripping this morning!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2019)

Wont be long now. Wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

We have a filly! Water broke at 11pm birthed at 11:10! it was so fast and perfect! i went out to check on her and her water broke in front of me! God was watching over her, I had to break the membrane and remove it but baby got a full 10 minutes lying with mom in part of the placenta before mom got up and broke the cord. I tried to let nature do as much as possible and only did as much as really needed. I let mama clean her but also gently toweled her off while lying there and helper her to get on her sternum so she could clear her lungs better. Toweled her off several times after they got up because the temps dropped to 36 degrees last night then just stood back so they could bond. She passed meconium at 2 am and 3 am. Then I went in and showered and slept lol! My husband has been away on business so I was alone and has been very stressful. Both are doing great this morning, she is taking short gulps of mama juice, Sunshine is just flowing with milk. Mama is staying right beside her and they are cuddling, snickering at each other just like they should. Thank you all for your help and support through this, I don't know what I would have done without y'all!


----------



## baybeka (Mar 22, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> We have a filly! Water broke at 11pm birthed at 11:10! it was so fast and perfect! i went out to check on her and her water broke in front of me! God was watching over her, I had to break the membrane and remove it but baby got a full 10 minutes lying with mom in part of the placenta before mom got up and broke the cord. I tried to let nature do as much as possible and only did as much as really needed. I let mama clean her but also gently toweled her off while lying there and helper her to get on her sternum so she could clear her lungs better. Toweled her off several times after they got up because the temps dropped to 36 degrees last night then just stood back so they could bond. She passed meconium at 2 am and 3 am. Then I went in and showered and slept lol! My husband has been away on business so I was alone and has been very stressful. Both are doing great this morning, she is taking short gulps of mama juice, Sunshine is just flowing with milk. Mama is staying right beside her and they are cuddling, snickering at each other just like they should. Thank you all for your help and support through this, I don't know what I would have done without y'all! View attachment 39843
> View attachment 39844
> View attachment 39847





Congratulations and thank you for sharing!!!
Marco


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gayze (Mar 23, 2019)

So exciting! She's beautiful, congratulations! Good job mamma!


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 23, 2019)

Update! Yesterday morning the foal fell sick. Her Respirations were over 100 at rest, flaring nostrals and posturing. She would not lay down because she was having a hard time breathing, so I called the vet immediately. They came out and said she had a infection in her lungs starting so 

put her on antibiotics and steroids. I asked them to do an IgG test for antibodies since Sunshine had been leaking milk for 24 hours. They did and later that day the results came back that she completely failed which meant she got no antibodies. They did not have the plasma so I took her this morning 3 hours away and had a transfusion. She is doing better today, breathing has normalized and she will lay down to sleep now. Ohhh mama was so upset! This is this afternoon when I got her back. Pray that the antibodies take for her so she will get healthy and stay healthy please!


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 24, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Update! Yesterday morning the foal fell sick. Her Respirations were over 100 at rest, flaring nostrals and posturing. She would not lay down because she was having a hard time breathing, so I called the vet immediately. They came out and said she had a infection in her lungs starting so View attachment 39866
> View attachment 39867
> put her on antibiotics and steroids. I asked them to do an IgG test for antibodies since Sunshine had been leaking milk for 24 hours. They did and later that day the results came back that she completely failed which meant she got no antibodies. They did not have the plasma so I took her this morning 3 hours away and had a transfusion. She is doing better today, breathing has normalized and she will lay down to sleep now. Ohhh mama was so upset! This is this afternoon when I got her back. Pray that the antibodies take for her so she will get healthy and stay healthy please!


She is so beautiful! Makes me sad still about our loss but my mare is back to acting normal. I plan to breed her again. I will pray for yours!
*Question: my mare has not gone into heat since delivery. I check her frequently. It's been 25 days. Is this unusual?


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 24, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> She is so beautiful! Makes me sad still about our loss but my mare is back to acting normal. I plan to breed her again. I will pray for yours!
> *Question: my mare has not gone into heat since delivery. I check her frequently. It's been 25 days. Is this unusual?


Thank you, 
Mama is overprotective now, wont let ys near the foal without a scary difficult reaction from her. Must give antibiotics 2 more days. I hope she doesnt escalate. 

Im new to this also, so I dont know the answer to that question.


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Thank you,
> Mama is overprotective now, wont let ys near the foal without a scary difficult reaction from her. Must give antibiotics 2 more days. I hope she doesnt escalate.



Lots of patience and watch your back with a really protective mom. I had one last year, I bought her the previous fall bred, thought I made great headway with her and that she trusted me, until she foaled, she knocked me over twice in the first 24 hours. We had a small come to jesus moment, and came to an understanding that I WOULD be checking her baby and putting blankets on the baby (it was dang cold), dipping the navel, doing the necessities and that she would respect me, and that I would leave them be for much of the day for that first week or so. She was much better after those first few days, but I still had to watch her.


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 24, 2019)

chandab said:


> Lots of patience and watch your back with a really protective mom. I had one last year, I bought her the previous fall bred, thought I made great headway with her and that she trusted me, until she foaled, she knocked me over twice in the first 24 hours. We had a small come to jesus moment, and came to an understanding that I WOULD be checking her baby and putting blankets on the baby (it was dang cold), dipping the navel, doing the necessities and that she would respect me, and that I would leave them be for much of the day for that first week or so. She was much better after those first few days, but I still had to watch her.


Please, what didvyou do to command her respect, ie Come to Jeses moment?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats on the arrival of your filly. Good on you for getting onto the vet so quickly. Some mares will become dragons after foaling and being over protective comes with it. If you could get a headstall on the mare , you could interact with the foal. But as thats not going to work, would putting some feed in the mares bucket distract her whilst you attend to the foal. ?

Ive taken a bucket in with me cause I knew some of the older TB mares would kick out. And if they were going to kick something , id put the bucket out so they could make contact with that.

Apart from what you have to do with the foal, try an let them be. Hopefully your mare will calm down a little over the next few days.


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2019)

homefree21 said:


> Please, what didvyou do to command her respect, ie Come to Jeses moment?


Mostly growly noises at her, and on days she was particularly protective, I caught her and tied her, so I could safely work with baby. Never laid a hand on her, other than to perhaps push her out of my space. She was just doing what good moms do, but couldn't allow her to bump me like she did those first couple times. To be honest, I don't remember exactly what I did, as it was a year ago, and it was instinctual; never turned my back on her, that's for certain.


----------

